# Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs



## KHof (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Jetzt müssten doch die ersten Rollen der Spro-Serien und der Ryobimodelle so langsam in die Jahre kommen. Wie sieht es denn mit den Langzeiterfahrungen dieser Teile aus?
Bitte gebt mal eure Kommentare ab, wie sich die Dinger nach einiger Zeit dranstellen.

Danke 
Klaus


----------



## MichaelB (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Moin,

meine Blue Arc 8200 habe ich seit Mai in Gebrauch - alles gut #6  naja, der Metallknauf am Griff nervt schon etwas, vor allem wenn es richtig kalt ist... mechanisch ist die Rolle wie neu :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## plattform7 (26. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Meine RedArc ist ebenfalls top in Schuss. Über den Metalknauf habe ich das mitgelieferte Gummidingens gezogen, so bleibt man auch im Winter nicht an dem Knauf kleben... Jetzt habe ich mir die zweite Rolle für meine Match zugelegt. Also mich haben die Rollen voll überzeugt...


----------



## Ziegenbein (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Meine BlueArc 9300 macht auch keine Faxen. Läuft noch super #6 

Bin auch begeistert von den Rollen, würde mir nochmal eine holen.


----------



## AlBundy (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Moin,

ich möchte mich da meinen Vorpostern anschließen! #6 

Meine RedArc 10100 läuft bisher wie ein Schweizer Präzisionsuhrwerk. Habe sie dauerhaft auf der Ostsee im Einsatz vom BB, sehr überzeugend finde ich auch die feine Bremse. *SEHR EMPFEHLENSWERT!*

...@ MB,
echte Männer stört das doch nicht, wenn sie bei Minusgraden am Metallknauf "kleben"-bleiben, fischen wir eben weiter bis es wärmer wird!!! :q


----------



## theactor (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

HI,

RedArc -> #6 #6 

BlueArc ->>|kopfkrat :g  Lief und läuft super; macht aber seit einiger Zeit Mühl&Mahl-Geräusche (Lauf ist aber nicht beeinflusst #c ).

|wavey:


----------



## Gunni77 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Hallo



> BlueArc ->>|kopfkrat :g Lief und läuft super; macht aber seit einiger Zeit Mühl&Mahl-Geräusche (Lauf ist aber nicht beeinflusst #c ).


 
8100 -> hatte ich auch nach 1,5 Jahren Dauereinsatz, aufgemacht, zerlegt, gereinigt, gefettet, gut ist....

Gruß


----------



## Veit (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Na das hört man ja alles gern! Hab mir jetzt auch ne BA 930 bestellt. Da können ja dieses Jahr die Meterhechte und -Welse kommen.


----------



## KHof (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Hallo alle!
Sieht ja so aus, ob die Rollen durchaus ihren Vorschußlorbeeren gerecht werden. Bislang habe ich nur einen Bericht einer geschrotteten Red Arc gelesen. Das ist doch eigendlich eine gute Quote.
Also werde ich meine Capricorn beim Langelandtrip in drei Wochen zuhause lassen und die Red Arc mitnehmen. Schont das Schnurlaufröllchen der Daiwa!
Übrigens: Im Süßwasser bin ich zufrieden mit der Spro, kann aber leider noch nix über die Stabilität sagen.
Klaus


----------



## NilsS (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*



			
				KHof schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle!
> Sieht ja so aus, ob die Rollen durchaus ihren Vorschußlorbeeren gerecht werden. Bislang habe ich nur einen Bericht einer geschrotteten Red Arc gelesen.


 
... ja, Kahlex hat da glaube ich ein besonderes "Händchen"  :q :q :q 

Meine ist bislang nur im Süsswasser-Einsatz gewesen und hat keine Blessuren davongetragen. Sollte der Bedarf allerdings mal wieder da sein, dann wirds doch wieder eine Technium von Shimano. Hatte vor der RedArc schon eine 2500er zum Spinnfischen und so im direkten Vergleich tendiere ich eher zur Shimano. Sind aber grundsätzlich beide sehr gute Rollen.


----------



## KHof (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Na ja, NilsS, 
ich bin auch stolzer Besitzer einer Technium (4000) und einer von denen, die über dieses Teil lautstark meckern. Da hab ich Händchen beim Kauf bewiesen.
Deswegen bleibt die sicher daheim und wird nur noch zum zarten Posenfischen verwendet. Mein verehrtes Exemplar bringt mich zur Weissglut durch Bügelklapper!! und das Getriebe ist auch nicht so dolle. Es ist eine der ersten Serie und scheint Kinderkrankheiten zu haben. 
Klaus


----------



## nils7677 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Moin,

ich habe meine RedArc jetzt ca. 8 Monate ohne jegliches Murren im Einsatz.

Gruss Nils


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

An längerem Erfahrungsbericht kann ich auch nur was zu meiner Blue Arc 8300 sagen, die durfte 2005 schon ein paar mal ans Wasser und hat zumindest einige normale Teichhänger ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken weggesteckt und kein Spinnköderverlust bisher (#6 X-X-X) . 
Dabei ist die schon bei mir durch Totalzerlegung (Definitiv sind Rotor und alle Gehäuseteile eine Aluminiumlegierung und kein Fatzen Hybrid/Kunststoff) und Kurbelumbauversuche gegangen, alles klaglos weggesteckt. Die anderen RedArc und Zauber sind erst in der Winterpause eingetrudelt und wurden bisher nur begrabbelt, gequält und gequetscht, los dürfen die erst im Frühjahr! |supergri #h


----------



## NilsS (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*



			
				KHof schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, NilsS,
> ich bin auch stolzer Besitzer einer Technium (4000) und einer von denen, die über dieses Teil lautstark meckern. Mein verehrtes Exemplar bringt mich zur Weissglut durch Bügelklapper!!
> Klaus


 
Hallo Klaus,

ja, das mit dem unkontrollierten Bügelumklappen war bei meiner Technium auch der Fall, liess sich aber durch anziehen der Bügel-Schraube bis jetzt zumindest beheben und seitdem flog er nichtmehr unkontrolliert um.


----------



## Skorpion (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*



			
				KHof schrieb:
			
		

> ... Mein verehrtes Exemplar bringt mich zur Weissglut durch Bügelklapper...



Ich hatte das gleiche Problem  . Ich habe in den  ersten Angeltagen mit der Technium ca 15  Mefoköder verloren. man war ich da sauer. |gr:  der Bügel ging immer wieder zu  beim Werfen.#d  Hatte immer schlechtes Gefühl bei jedem weiteren Wurf. Die Angeltage anner Küste waren im A...|uhoh: 

 Habe dann beobachtet  was mit der Rolle beim Wurf so passiert und festgestellt  daß sich der Rotor mit dem geöffneten Bügel immer bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt dreht und dann der Bügel zu klappt. Das fand ich schon merkwürdig, denn bei keiner meiner Rollen hat sich jemals der Rotor beim werfen gedreht. Habe dann die Spule und den Rotor mit dem Bügel abgenommen und mit der Zeichnung in der Hand versucht Nachzuvollziehen wie das ganze so funktioniert. |kopfkrat 

Nach kurzem hin und her drehen und einigen Blicken auf die Zeichnung habe ich die Ursache gefunden. Bei meiner Rolle fehlte einfach eine runde Gummidichtung die den Dreher des Rotors beim Wurf verhindern sollte. 
Der Rotor dreht immer bis zu einem abstehendem "Gnupsi" (Lt. Zeichnung 7944). Dieser "Bail Trip Strike"  lässt dann den Bügel umklappen. Also ab zum Händler, Dichtung reingesetzt und weg war das Problem. Seit dem ist der Bügel nie wieder zugegangen :m


----------



## MichaelB (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Moin,

ich hab mir grad vor kurzem eine 4000er Technium gekauft und finde die Hinweise hier schon interessant :m 

@Skorpion: DAS sind aufschlussreiche Infos, Du bist der Sache nachgegangen und hast die Lösung gefunden, statt es bei "der beknackte Bügel schlägt an doofen Rolle immer um" zu lassen #6 
Und Petri zum 1000sten Posting #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## KHof (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Danke Skorpion!
Das ist doch mal ne Info. Das mit dem selbsttätigen Drehen stimmt. Dann fang ich mal an zu basteln...Das mit der Bügelschraube hab ich probiert, die sitzt aber fest.
Dreht man den Rotor gegen die Auslösung des Bügels, so daß er keine Geschwindigkeit entwickeln kann beim Wurf, passiert auch nichts. Hat man das allerdings vergessen, verabschiedet sich der Köder Richtung Orbit.
Übrigens, seit vorsichtig bei Hängern. 9 Kilo Hemmingway sind über die Rolle abgerissen tötlich für den Wormshaft...

Klaus


----------



## Skorpion (28. Februar 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

das mit den 1000...hab ich gar nicht gemerkt|supergri danke

Mein Angelkollege hat das gleiche Problem mit der 4000-er gehabt. Wir haben seine Rolle ausseinander genommen und was war? genau das selbe wie bei mir.
dieser Gummiring war nicht da#d 

Sollte bei dir MB der Bügel umklappen, kannst du vielleicht auch mal nachschauen und mal berichten|rolleyes . Ich frag mich ob das ein generelles Problem bei diesem Model ist|kopfkrat  
Lt. Zeichnung sollen nur die 4000er und die 5000er Modelle diesen( schwarz eingezeichnet) Ring haben, bei der 1000er und 2500er ist er nicht vorhanden.

Die Technium ist ihr Geld schon wert#6  nur ölen muss man die kleine ab und zu dann gibt es auch keine Geräusche von innen|rolleyes


----------



## Hardi (1. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Habe die Spro Blue Arc 9400 jetzt ein Jahr im Einsatz. Ich mache nur in Salzwasser. Leider fische ich nicht mehr so oft wie in früheren Tagen ..
Bis auf den Zwischenfall mit dem zerbröselten Konterstück für die Kurbel (das Ersatzteil wurde prompt besorgt!) gibt's nichts zu beanstanden. Ich bin mit der Rolle immer nocht vollstens zufrieden. Würde sie mir wieder holen (und das habe ich auch indirekt als Ryobi Zauber 4000).


----------



## MichaelB (1. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Moin,





			
				KHof schrieb:
			
		

> Dreht man den Rotor gegen die Auslösung des Bügels, so daß er keine Geschwindigkeit entwickeln kann beim Wurf, passiert auch nichts. Hat man das allerdings vergessen, verabschiedet sich der Köder Richtung Orbit.


 Genau das ist auch das Geheimnis, der Daiwa Emblem das unbeabsichtigte Umklappen beim Wurf abzugewöhnen - ich habe einige Brandungsmontagen gen Horizont befördert bis mich Meeresangler_Schwerin darauf aufmerksam machte wie man es verhindern kann. Seitdem ist es mir bei jeder Rolle zur Gewohnheit geworden, den zurückgeklappten Bügel bis kurz vor den Auslösepunkt zu drehen damit er eben keine ausreichende Geschwindigkeit zum unbeabsichtigten Umklappen entwickeln kann. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## detlefb (1. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*



			
				KHof schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, seit vorsichtig bei Hängern. 9 Kilo Hemmingway sind über die Rolle abgerissen tötlich für den Wormshaft...


|uhoh: 
Wer macht denn sowas????


----------



## Zopenhunter (1. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den 1000...hab ich gar nicht gemerkt|supergri danke
> 
> Mein Angelkollege hat das gleiche Problem mit der 4000-er gehabt. Wir haben seine Rolle ausseinander genommen und was war? genau das selbe wie bei mir.
> dieser Gummiring war nicht da#d
> ...



Hallo,

welche Teilenummer hat dieser Gummiring und wo ist der auf der Zeichnung zu finden?
(schon gefunden: 8147 - Friction Ring) Gehe ich recht in er Annahme, dass dieser L-förige Haken(9001), der letztendlich den Bügel umklappt an der vorderen Seite des Ringes anliegt? Oder doch an der Außenseite? Naja, auf jeden Fall werd ich mal versuchen den Ring zu bestellen. Bei Shimano ist sowas ja immer ein Akt. Wenn ich jetzt bestelle, kann ich vielleicht in der Hechtsaison 2007 mit einer umklappfreien Rolle angeln   Oder weiss jemand, wie man schneller an Shimano- Ersatzteile kommt?


----------



## detlefb (1. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

versuche es mal bei www.hav-direkt.de .

Am besten anrufen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Nach kurzem hin und her drehen und einigen Blicken auf die Zeichnung habe ich die Ursache gefunden. Bei meiner Rolle fehlte einfach eine runde Gummidichtung die den Dreher des Rotors beim Wurf verhindern sollte.


Supersache das zu Finden! #6 
Da kann HAV jetzt ja neben dem fehlenden Kugellager auch gleich die fehlende Dichtung und Bremsbahn jeder Technium beipacken, oder wie!? :m

So'ne Mods machen schon Sinn, aus meiner Super-GT-RA wurde durch Kugellagernachrüstung und andere Kurbel auch eine TwinPower, lohnt sich schon sowas.


----------



## Kalex (6. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*



			
				NilsS schrieb:
			
		

> ... ja, Kahlex hat da glaube ich ein besonderes "Händchen"  :q :q :q
> 
> Gut das Du mich falsch geschrieben hast.|supergri
> Habe mir trotz der Bügelprobleme bei der RedArc 10400 wieder eine geholt, weil ich denke das ich ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe.
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Hier auch nochmal :...

@Kalex: hat vor dem Bügelschaden an Deiner RedArc irgendwas geklappert, geschnarrt oder gewackelt? Oder Bügel ein bischen merkwürdig locker und klapprig?

Also die Montagelinie #c scheint auch bei den Rollen - zwar selten aber doch erwiesenermaßen mal vorkommend - bei nietnagelneuen Rollen  zu schlampen. #t


----------



## Kalex (6. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Du sagst es! Das war ein leise schnarren oder knarren, ich dachte das legt sich wieder und habe weitergekurbelt. Klang nicht dramatisch und der Lauf war nicht beieinträchtigt. Ca. 6 Würfe hatte ich das. Es klang als würde es aus dem inneren kommen. Am Bügel konnte man eigentlich nichts sehen. Beim 7. Wurf war der Bügel dann ab!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

und hier auchnochmal ne DoppelCopy:

Wahrscheinlich war es bei Dir auch die Befestigungsschraube innen am Bügelarm (Schnurlaufröllchenhalter). Die kann man mit einem Schlitzschrauberdreher nach/festdrehen, wenn nicht kommt es wohl recht schnell zu deinem "Unfall". Daran bist du bei einer neuen Rolle aber unschuldig gewesen, das war ziemlich sicher die Ryobi Endmontage.
Alle "Schnarrer" wissen jetzt, was sie mal nachziehen können!


----------



## KHof (6. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

So ist das. Ich war mit meiner nämlich vor einem Crash beim Sprorollendoktor! Dieses Schräubchen ist zwar mit einem Ring gesichert kann aber trotzdem locker sitzen. Kontrolliert mal am besten alle den Sitz der Schrauben des Schnurfangbügels!
Übrigens waren die leisen, aber verdächtigen Geräusche der Grund für diesen Thread. Ich war mir nicht sicher ob ich die Rolle aus der Ostsee wieder herausbekommen würde und ob ich besser eine der anderen verwenden sollte. 
Vielen Dank für die diversen Tipps, jetzt muß tatsächlich die Red Arc im Salzwasser leiden.
Klaus


----------



## NilsS (7. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> NilsS schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalex (7. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*

Danke AngelDet!!! Du hast meinen Ruf wieder reingewaschen!
Genau so war es. Jetzt ziehe ich erstmal die Schraube an bevor ich wieder damit losgehe. Kann mir jetzt noch jemand das Versagen meiner 3 Quantum  Energy erklären. Dann wäre ich wieder völlig rehabilitiert und kann mich wieder im Forum blicken lassen.:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2006)

*AW: Zuverlässigkeit der Red/Blue Arcs*



			
				Kalex schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weißt Du das so genau???


Hatte am Wochenende ein Reparaturerlebnis mit dem anderen Boardie. (siehe 3 zurück #29) und habe mir mal vorgestellt was daraus passieren täte :m 

Neben Deiner Rehabilitation ist es auch erleichternd zu wissen, daß nicht die prinzipielle Rollenkonstruktion eine Macke hat, sondern eben eine "Schraube locker" war. Immerhin ist das wenigstens leicht fixbar.


----------

